#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  MBA(part time) at Nirma University, Gujrat

## faadoo.abhinav

Nirma University, Gujarat offers MBA (part time)

*Eligibility:* A three-year bachelors degree or  equivalent degree in any discipline from a recognised university with at  least 50% marks or equivalent CGPA. Candidates appearing in the final  year of their bachelors degree                   can also apply 

*How to apply:* For online application form visit institutes website at www.imnu.ac.in


*Last date to apply:* December 30, 2012





  Similar Threads: Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Nirma University Institute of Technology Ahmedabad btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Institute of Management, Nirma University admission/registration 2013 Admission in institute of technology nirma university........... Nirma University of Science and Technology, Ahmedabad 2011-2015 Batch Admissions | Placements, Fee Structure, Procedures Discussion

----------

